# What Galaxy phone should I get? 6 or 7?



## MisoGirl (Sep 3, 2015)

Wanna buy a Galaxy but not sure which one. I don't want to spend too much money but how long will the s6 be in service? Also should I go new or refurbished?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't think I'd get either. I got a refurbished s5 last month. Loved the phone but it got too hot and developed a screen problem after a few weeks. Plus the battery life was ****. 
Luckily I was still within the 30 day return period so I got my money back.
Decided I was done with Samsung phones.
Bought a Motorola G4 locally because I needed something quick and to be honest it's been great!


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

i still have s4 mini. falls on the floor every day, fell in the water 3 times and it still works. but the battery is awful. i should get a new one too but they're too expensive.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Why bother with the most expensive ones? Am I missing something? I see smartphones on Amazon for under 50 bucks. Assuming you can just buy one and use it with the service provider you already have they look like they're of reasonable quality. Maybe the cheaper ones are a bit older but if it's still functional, why spend a lot more?


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

funnynihilist said:


> I don't think I'd get either. I got a refurbished s5 last month. Loved the phone but it got too hot and developed a screen problem after a few weeks. Plus the battery life was ****.
> Luckily I was still within the 30 day return period so I got my money back.
> Decided I was done with Samsung phones.
> Bought a Motorola G4 locally because I needed something quick and to be honest it's been great!


I disagree S5 is still amazing , and you have to be insane to waste so much money on s6 or s7 .


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

doe deer said:


> i still have s4 mini. falls on the floor every day, fell in the water 3 times and it still works. but the battery is awful. i should get a new one too but they're too expensive.


I'm still rockin the S4 which I bought 2nd hand about a year ago from Ebay for £100. Replaceable battery, Full HD, sd card slot, pretty good performace = happy days. A decent rubberised case helps with protecting it. It won't win any fashion awards but nor will I


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

S3 for me lol. Got it last summer-ish and it's been awesome! I only upgraded from a flip phone because it came "free" with a new two year phone plan (I was going month to month before). If you turn all the fancy effects off and kill most of the widget things, it works well enough. It still blows my mind to think that this silly thing has the same amount of ram that my last computer did.

...Granted outside of the regular phone functions, I mostly use it as an mp3 player (default music application), navigation device (google maps on road or trailforks on the trails) or to occasionally look something up online (firefox). To keep it safe, I have it in one of those otter box things and have a screen protector installed on the front of it.

...It's not explodey either, lol.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> I disagree S5 is still amazing , and you have to be insane to waste so much money on s6 or s7 .


I loved the s5 actually. Beautiful screen. Great camera. Just too many reliability issues that a two year old phone in excellent physical condition should not have had.


----------



## Vanishing Dreams (May 17, 2016)

My sister got a S5 and we both hate her phone lol. It has too many issues that came out of nowhere. She'll change it soon

If I was you I'll got with a S7 because it has a better battery life than the s6. though where I'm from the S6 is at $0 with a 2 year plan, while the s7 is $100


----------



## MisoGirl (Sep 3, 2015)

Vanishing Dreams said:


> My sister got a S5 and we both hate her phone lol. It has too many issues that came out of nowhere. She'll change it soon
> 
> If I was you I'll got with a S7 because it has a better battery life than the s6. though where I'm from the S6 is at $0 with a 2 year plan, while the s7 is $100


Thank you for actually answering my question lol. I think I'm going with s7 sinc it's newer and should last longer. And better battery is always a plus!


----------



## Vanishing Dreams (May 17, 2016)

MisoGirl said:


> Thank you for actually answering my question lol. I think I'm going with s7 sinc it's newer and should last longer. And better battery is always a plus!


no problem, but you should still check on youtube or some site a direct face to face between both phones.


----------



## MisoGirl (Sep 3, 2015)

Vanishing Dreams said:


> no problem, but you should still check on youtube or some site a direct face to face between both phones.


I actually spent a bit playing with my friends s7. Also found a great cyber Monday sale with the S7 Edge that is reduced price and comes with VR headset and wireless charger from the samsung website. Whole bundle was $650. Bought it and am really excited!!!


----------



## HaveStepNeedPep (Nov 27, 2016)

I just bought a J7 and I'm happy with it. It was like $200 at WalMart and it's infinitely better than the rose gold iPhone 6s Plus I returned! That thing sucked.


----------



## Vanishing Dreams (May 17, 2016)

MisoGirl said:


> I actually spent a bit playing with my friends s7. Also found a great cyber Monday sale with the S7 Edge that is reduced price and comes with VR headset and wireless charger from the samsung website. Whole bundle was $650. Bought it and am really excited!!!


nice


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I got a new S6 Edge 64GB for $350  

I'll get the S7 once this S6 dies.


----------

